# What's the best way to install KDE3?



## aurora (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello

I'm trying to install a decent Desktop Environment on my FreeBSD 9 PPC Mac mini and I tried installing KDE3 from ports but after many hours of configuring and making it failed. 

What's the best way to install KDE3 or similar DE? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2013)

aurora72 said:
			
		

> What's the best way to install KDE3 or similar DE? Thanks.


You're already doing it. If you're running into problems post the exact error so we can help figuring out what goes wrong.


----------



## aurora (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello

After the error I've lost the screen where the error message was displayed (I couldn't scroll up)
I've looked up configure files in /usr/ports/x11/kde3 to see the error message again but I couldn't find it, where can I find it?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2013)

If you have another machine it's usually easier to ssh(1) to the machine you're working on. PuTTY on windows can be set with a large scroll buffer. Should be easier to copy and paste from there.

For Mac OS-X I can recommend getting iTerm2. But you can also use the commandline ssh(1) from a Terminal.app.


----------



## sossego (Feb 27, 2013)

Aurora72, I have a few packages already available if you want a desktop environment to use while installing KDE. http://code.google.com/p/freebsd-powerpc-9-0-current-updated-packages/downloads


----------

